# Do you use the mobile theme here at UGBB?



## mugzy (Sep 3, 2015)

I'm getting some negative feedback at TID for not having the mobile theme enabled by default when a user logs in with a mobile device. The mobile theme has been setup here to take over by default when it detects a mobile device for quite some time. Do you use the mobile theme or do you switch to full site?


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 3, 2015)

I use tapatalk from my phone...I'm assuming it detects the mobile theme automatically?


----------



## Milo (Sep 3, 2015)

No. I can't hit NEW POSTS on the mobile theme and there aren't as many options as normal version.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Sep 3, 2015)

No, I use the full site option. I actually loathe mobile themes and tapatalk personally.


----------



## Lilo (Sep 3, 2015)

Same here, always switch to the desktop version.


----------



## Iron1 (Sep 3, 2015)

Count me in for the "switch to desktop view immediately" crew.


----------



## Luscious Lei (Sep 3, 2015)

It automatically opens the mobile version but I switch to desktop because I haven't been able to find the chat on the mobile theme, I didn't search long though.


----------



## Trauma RN (Sep 3, 2015)

I use full site as well


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Sep 3, 2015)

Mine has never switched to mobile, I personally like the full site better


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 3, 2015)

Full site only on any forum I'm on. Most mobile themes are laggy and/or missing features.


----------



## wallyd (Sep 3, 2015)

Milo said:


> No. I can't hit NEW POSTS on the mobile theme and there aren't as many options as normal version.



This exactly.


----------



## jennerrator (Sep 3, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> No, I use the full site option. I actually loathe mobile themes and tapatalk personally.



ditto!!!!!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Sep 3, 2015)

Also switch to desktop version.


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 3, 2015)

I use both.


----------



## bronco (Sep 3, 2015)

I use full site


----------



## 0tj0 (Sep 3, 2015)

It defaults to mobile if my temp files have been cleared and am no longer logged in. But I switch back to desktop which now (as of recent wp8 update) actually works on my phone. And ya, mostly because I can't hit new posts.


----------



## RustyShackelford (Sep 3, 2015)

Negative on mobile


----------



## Magical (Sep 3, 2015)

Desktop version for me. All day. All night.


----------



## Rumpy (Sep 3, 2015)

Always switch to full site, hate the mobile one, not just here but on vBulletin in general.


----------



## AlphaD (Sep 3, 2015)

Yeah I have always used full site too


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Sep 3, 2015)

full site as well it's ezer to navigate


----------



## j2048b (Sep 3, 2015)

tapatrash and only come to the full desktop website when possible, like right nowzers!


----------



## Big Worm (Sep 3, 2015)

I personally hate Mobil theme but that's not just here its almost every site I go on. I just switch to desktop.


----------



## Tren4Life (Sep 3, 2015)

I use the full site also.


----------



## StoliFTW (Sep 4, 2015)

Tapatalk all day


----------



## Spongy (Sep 4, 2015)

I use the full site


----------



## mugzy (Sep 4, 2015)

Ok. I will look into have the full theme coded to be responsive to all devices.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Sep 4, 2015)

admin said:


> Ok. I will look into have the full theme coded to be responsive to all devices.



Admin 4 the W!


----------



## nightster (Sep 4, 2015)

I use the full site, tapatalk was annoying to me.


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 4, 2015)

Desktop 4 the W


----------



## MindlessWork (Sep 6, 2015)

The mobile theme is not that bad but it does not allow me to see the chatbox on my tablet, and I don't use tapatalk as I find it annoying. Full site is the only way, even though it uses up more data.

Laptop I use primarily but my Samsung tablet I use while commuting on the train to work.


----------



## JAXNY (Sep 6, 2015)

I use the full site. I got on the mobile theme once and didn't know it, I was pissed because I thought the format had been changed and hated it. I was happy when I found the full site again.


----------



## mugzy (Sep 24, 2015)

admin said:


> Ok. I will look into have the full theme coded to be responsive to all devices.



The process to code UGBB to a responsive theme will begin today. Should take about a week or so.


----------



## Anzel (Feb 22, 2016)

admin said:


> The process to code UGBB to a responsive theme will begin today. Should take about a week or so.


Hi admin, I just joined. Recently started  using tapatalk and went with whipped eye on my username. But on ology I was Anzel. Been on ology since 2010 and built up good rep. I see a lot of the guys I know from there are over here now. So can you change my user name to Anzel?a


----------



## JackC4 (Mar 6, 2016)

I switched to the full site


----------

